# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY / MXBOX (STANDALONE Nokia Box) - Massive Update v3.5 revision 1.0

## gsm4maroc

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *MXKEY and MXBOX 
WORLD SOCIAL NETWORKING BE A PART OF IT* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *v3.5 revision 1.0, Public-Release*  *What is new:*  *MAIN* 
- Update HTI button now always enabled. 
- Added local ping check for 'Server List' 
- Added taskbar progress support for Windows 7    *NK(Nokia Service Tool)* 
- Fully reworked flashing routines(workaround for HTI flashing bug) 
- HTIBOX connected as additional security service(if any) when 
using USB connection for standalone BB5 security fix operation 
- Fixed, Access violation on DCT4 Bus check when 
card connected HTI CCID reader 
- Fixed, Download in background task 
- BB5 Secure Storage and Certificate validation 
moved to Certificate manager page 
- BB5 Secure Storage, Certificate validation, Recover CERT, 
Load RFBB from server also supported with USB connection 
- Minor bug fixes    *  SL3BF updated to version 3.4* 
- added task scheduler, useful when working with more files 
- fixed, random salt option bug 
(duplicate salt automatically fixed on this version)    *BB (BlackBerry Tool)*  - Added New MEP to MEP definition file(mep.dat) 
- Updated "supported_mep.txt"     *  QCD (CDMA Service Tool)*  - Added flashing definition file for: Haier C2071  
- Updated patch definition to version 1.3 
- added unlock patch for: Haier C2071-P1.01.21_V00.21 
- see "modules\{9A05071F-D3A6-484B-8E3E-C6F47311C78C}\supported_phones.txt" for list supported models          *140 Links to download MxBox/MxKey v3.5 rev1.0 for FREE*  
1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
6. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
7. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
8. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
9. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
10. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        
BR,
Manole

----------

